# Limestone



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where to buy limestone thats a good size for creating dens and what not? Its for a cichlid tank, and i need to raise the pH as well as increase water hardness, and of course to create hiding spots.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

landscaping supply


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

look outside, somewhere they have recently cutr a new hole in the mountain for a hwy , or a landscape supply


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks. found some in a surrey quarry store


----------

